# Some Newnan Georgia bottles



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jun 22, 2020)

Newnan Georgia Drug store bottles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



“A.J. LYNDON DRUGGIST”. Nice crude Neck





“JOHN R. GATES DRUG CO. THE REXALL STORE”. 





“COWETA DRUG & BOOK CO.” This bottle was found in the sub floor of a store in downtown Newnan. Still had some contents when found. 





“NEWNAN BOTTLING WORKS” Hutchinson soda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jun 23, 2020)

Killer stuff.  Love those Georgia local collections.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jun 23, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Killer stuff. Love those Georgia local collections.



Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice !!!


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jul 26, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> Nice !!!



Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 26, 2020)

I like the Hutch, is it a tough one? LEON.


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Sep 14, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I like the Hutch, is it a tough one? LEON.



Very hard to find! This one has old lip repair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

